# cost of medication and exemption.



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,
I have epilepsy and require daily medication of 100mg lamotrigine. I also have to take enteric coated diclofenac and co-codamol as and when required. can anyone let me know the prices . I do have a military war pension exemption certificate for these drugs, would i be able to use that over there as well? also i am a pensioner although a very young one at 36, does this entitle me to any discounts?:confused2:


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

HandK said:


> Hi,
> I have epilepsy and require daily medication of 100mg lamotrigine. I also have to take enteric coated diclofenac and co-codamol as and when required. can anyone let me know the prices . I do have a military war pension exemption certificate for these drugs, would i be able to use that over there as well? also i am a pensioner although a very young one at 36, does this entitle me to any discounts?:confused2:



Hello, not sure if your exemption would work here but as long as you register at the general hospital, each visit costs you 2 euros and that includes ALL your medications.....it is a bit of a bun fight at the pharmacy and you have to put a morning aside for waiting to see your doctor but its ok once you decide thats the way it works here and dont get stressed by the waiting, but hey!...........if you are retired then time is not an issue!......just take a good book!
Pauline


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

pkb1 said:


> Hello, not sure if your exemption would work here but as long as you register at the general hospital, each visit costs you 2 euros and that includes ALL your medications.....it is a bit of a bun fight at the pharmacy and you have to put a morning aside for waiting to see your doctor but its ok once you decide thats the way it works here and dont get stressed by the waiting, but hey!...........if you are retired then time is not an issue!......just take a good book!
> Pauline


thanks pauline, one thing i most certainly have is time. its nearly as bad as that here in the uk now anyway, thats if you can get a doctors appointment in the first place.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi, I doubt that your medical exemption will work over here. Mine as a diabetic doesn't. Your best bet is to obtain an E121 (which means the UK NHS will continue to fund your care) from The Pension Service in England before you leave and to register at the nearest state hospital or rural clinic and to use the state facilities. That way you will only pay 2 Euros per visit and get all your medication free. If you can obtain this form then any dependants that you may have are entitled to the same form.

The only issue you may encounter is whether or not your medication is on Cyprus's prescribing list. I know diclofenac is OK but I don't think you can get co codamol. Co codamol is codeine based and codeine is banned in Cyprus. Until last week Cyprus was prescribing distalgesic instead for pain but it was withdrawn the week before last and is no longer available. I am waiting to hear what is its replacement. As of last week, there wasn't one other than paracetamol.


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Hi Babs,
You say that codeine is banned in Cyprus, are you allowed to bring it with you from the u.k. if you have a letter from the doctor?

Phil


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

philandbev said:


> Hi Babs,
> You say that codeine is banned in Cyprus, are you allowed to bring it with you from the u.k. if you have a letter from the doctor?
> 
> Phil


lets put it this way, I was unaware of the ban and brought 3months supply of codydramol (sp?) with me. Nobody even questioned it. The doctors at Larnaca Hospital knew I had some and said nothing. I only found out when I tried to renew my prescription here.


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

BabsM said:


> Hi, I doubt that your medical exemption will work over here. Mine as a diabetic doesn't. Your best bet is to obtain an E121 (which means the UK NHS will continue to fund your care) from The Pension Service in England before you leave and to register at the nearest state hospital or rural clinic and to use the state facilities. That way you will only pay 2 Euros per visit and get all your medication free. If you can obtain this form then any dependants that you may have are entitled to the same form.
> 
> The only issue you may encounter is whether or not your medication is on Cyprus's prescribing list. I know diclofenac is OK but I don't think you can get co codamol. Co codamol is codeine based and codeine is banned in Cyprus. Until last week Cyprus was prescribing distalgesic instead for pain but it was withdrawn the week before last and is no longer available. I am waiting to hear what is its replacement. As of last week, there wasn't one other than paracetamol.


thanks for letting me know, wasn't sure about codeine i know greece won't let you have it but was not sure about cyprus. will have a word with my doctor for an alternative non codeine based painkiller, there must be something else available other than paracetamol. forewarned is forearmed anyway.:clap2:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

HandK said:


> thanks for letting me know, wasn't sure about codeine i know greece won't let you have it but was not sure about cyprus. will have a word with my doctor for an alternative non codeine based painkiller, there must be something else available other than paracetamol. forewarned is forearmed anyway.:clap2:


You're welcome:clap2:


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

HandK said:


> thanks for letting me know, wasn't sure about codeine i know greece won't let you have it but was not sure about cyprus. will have a word with my doctor for an alternative non codeine based painkiller, there must be something else available other than paracetamol. forewarned is forearmed anyway.:clap2:


As others have said, the diclofenac won't be a problem as it is widely stocked. If it helps with the planning, and as you don't yet know if your costs will be covered, I threw away a pharmacy receipt this week for some. From memory the diclofenac was just under 5€ for 50 tablets.

Regarding the codeine alternative, it might be worth talking to your UK doctor about what alternates he might prescribe if he were able. The drug regulation issue works both ways; just as codeine isn't available other drugs that aren't licensed for use in the UK are licensed here. That came as a surprise to us ... it's a little disconcerting to research a drug prescribed by a doctor only to find that the UK aren't convinced it's safe to use!

In your case it might give your doctor some scope to suggest an alternate that is available here when the codeine isn't. 

Mands


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Codeine Tablets*



BabsM said:


> lets put it this way, I was unaware of the ban and brought 3months supply of codydramol (sp?) with me. Nobody even questioned it. The doctors at Larnaca Hospital knew I had some and said nothing. I only found out when I tried to renew my prescription here.


Hello babs.

I had the same problem with Codeine Tablets. I have to take Codeine for back pain as i cannot take any other pain killers due to side effects regarding my stomach Ailments. I went to see my Doctor here and as soon as i explained that i was on Codeine Medication i was given the forth degree on why i should not take Codeine due to the side effects of the drug on what can happen to your mental state of health after taking them long term.
I still get mine sent over from the Uk, My son gets them on a three month repeat subscription from my old Doctor in the Uk, and every 9 months i go over to see my old Doctor for a check up and to see if i am still not talking jibberish after taking my Codeine.
I went to a chemist here in Pathos for them and was given CODANOL for £4.12 and they explained that is all i can get as Codeine is banned.

Just thought i would mention this.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

fredben said:


> Hello babs.
> 
> I had the same problem with Codeine Tablets. I have to take Codeine for back pain as i cannot take any other pain killers due to side effects regarding my stomach Ailments. I went to see my Doctor here and as soon as i explained that i was on Codeine Medication i was given the forth degree on why i should not take Codeine due to the side effects of the drug on what can happen to your mental state of health after taking them long term.
> I still get mine sent over from the Uk, My son gets them on a three month repeat subscription from my old Doctor in the Uk, and every 9 months i go over to see my old Doctor for a check up and to see if i am still not talking jibberish after taking my Codeine.
> ...


Thanks for that Fredben. Unfortunately, my GP was unable to continue prescribing any of my medication once I had emigrated and obtained my E121. Once you are no longer resident in the UK you are not entitled to use the UK NHS unless you are on holiday in the UK and it is an emergency and you are using your EHIC card from Cyprus.


----------

